
Accept credit card payments from your iPhone - ashishk
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/10/30/accept-credit-card-payments-from-your-iphone
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Wow, this is really cool. It won't really enable person-to-person transfers,
but person-to-POS in a mobile format is slick. I'm a liiiiiiitle bit leery of
having someone punch in all of my card data to their iPhone. It would be a bit
too easy to hold on to those numbers for too long. But then, I'm fooling
myself if I think that those sorts of things don't happen with standard card
readers as well.

Mobile handheld card processing will be fantastic for a lot of small
businesses.

------
bprater
Love the creative uses people are bringing to the phone.

